# train controller gold and walthers 130' dcc turntable



## Itals_yard (Jan 20, 2021)

i have been struggling to get the train controller software to work with my Walthers dcc turntable, can anyone on here help me i have been through all the manuals but im failing miserably to achieve any form of automation through train controller to my turntable. i am using NCE power pro system, Train controller gold 9, Walthers 130' dcc turntable with advanced control module. all hardware is working fine independently and operate as they should. i feel the problem is entering the turntable details into the tcg9 software as the turntable does not have a base address (i understand). does anyone know how to do it?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Again, I have no knowledge of the rather sophisticated system you have.

However, I do know that our very experienced techie members will need more
information from you. Be specific about what happens and doesn't happen with
the turntable and and other details of the problem. 

Don


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't have a turntable on my layout, so I can't help you. You should look on the TrainController forum and search for posts about the Walthers DCC turntable and see what you can learn from them. If you still can't find a solution, I would recommend posting on the TrainController forum where there are likely to be more people that can help you.


----------

